# iPad wifi (1 ou 2) et GPS



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2011)

Pour celles et ceux qui désireraient transformer leur iPad wifi (1 ou 2) en super GPS, je conseille le module GPS bluetooth GNS 5870 MFI commercialisé par Global Navigation Systems - voir site :
http://www.gns-gmbh.com/index.php?id=2&L=1
Après enquêtes sur divers forums - notamment sur la compatibilité avec Navigon - il s'avère que ce module "certifié Apple" fonctionne parfaitement avec les iPads wifi (et donc sans puce GPS).
Je l'ai commandé aujourd'hui pour livraison prévue en fin de semaine prochaine.
Je reviens vers vous après l'avoir testé en "live" !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2011)

Reçu et testé aujourd'hui avec iPad 1 wifi et Navigon.
Le module bluetooth (d'excellente facture !) est reconnu immédiatement par l'iPad - le "pairage" se fait une seule fois avec le code 0000 - après, l'iPad reconnaît automatiquement le module.
Ne pas oublier d'activer la localisation dans les réglages de l'iPad ainsi que d'autoriser Navigon à cette même localisation.
Le système "touchscreen" du module pour le on et le off n'est pas très pratique, j'ai dû m'y reprendre à plusieurs reprises pour l'allumer ou l'éteindre - j'aurais préféré un simple interrupteur mais c'est peut-être une question d'habitude.
Le GPS est très réactif et précis et c'est vraiment une joie de l'utiliser avec Navigon en mode "Panorama 3D" (option à 9 Euros).
Quant à placer l'iPad quelque part sur le tableau de bord, c'est autre chose ! :rateau: ... je l'avais calé entre le tableau de bord et le levier de vitesse, mais ce n'est pas (mais vraiment pas !) optimal - faudra que je trouve autre chose !
Bref, un bon achat qui me rendra un tas de services !


----------



## Gwen (30 Mars 2011)

Et tu l'as commandé où ?

C'est pas mal comme idée, mais je trouve ça un poil cher par rapport à un vrai GPS complet.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2011)

Je l'ai commandé en direct sur le site de GNS en Allemagne (commandé samedi 26/3 - reçu mardi 29/3).
Le but était bien entendu de me servir de l'iPad comme GPS et de profiter de son grand écran.
Bien entendu, pour le prix tu as un GPS "normal" ... mais pas de grand écran ! :rateau:
Si j'en crois les forums, ce système est parfois utilisé dans la "petite aviation" civile où un grand écran et un module GPS déporté servent à titre d'appoint.
Il paraît que ce système (iPad + module GNS) est très précis et donne entière satisfaction.


----------



## Basosa (30 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, désolé de déterrer ce topic, mais j'ai une question pour thebiglebowsky.

Je dois faire des observations en nature et je dois récupérer des coordonées gps, je voulais savoir de combien était la précision de la combinaison du GNS avec l'ipad. J'aurais besoin d'une précision au mètre...

Serais-t-il possible d'avoir cette information?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2012)

Je t'ai répondu par MP !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Avril 2012)

Basosa a dit:


> Bonjour, désolé de déterrer ce topic, mais j'ai une question pour thebiglebowsky.
> 
> Je dois faire des observations en nature et je dois récupérer des coordonées gps, je voulais savoir de combien était la précision de la combinaison du GNS avec l'ipad. J'aurais besoin d'une précision au mètre...
> 
> ...



Au mètre il me semble que c'est (ou en tout cas étais) réservé aux applications militaires... Quelque soit le GPS...


----------



## wip (29 Juin 2012)

Vous me confirmez que l'ipad 3 Wi-fi n'a pas de GPS ? Comment fait-il pour géocaliser les photos ?? :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Juin 2012)

On confirme... Le GPS n'est dispo que sur la version 3G...


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Juin 2012)

Bonjour



wip a dit:


> Comment fait-il pour géocaliser les photos ?? :mouais:


Quand le GPS et le 3G ne sont pas disponibles, la localisation par le Wifi est encore possible lorsqu'une connexion à Internet a pu être établie.

Cette localisation repose sur l'identification des bornes Wifi locales et leur recherche dans une base de données centralisée distante mise à jour en permanence. Elle est bien entendu beaucoup plus imprécise que le GPS ou la localisation GSM, parfois impossible à réaliser voire carrément incorrecte, car elle dépend de la présence et de l'exactitude des informations de cette base de données relatives à l'endroit où l'on se trouve.

C'est un type de localisation qui n'est efficace que dans les zones urbaines denses en points d'accès Wifi, et de préférence fréquentées par des utilisateurs de matériel Apple équipés de moyens de localisation plus précis.


Bref, c'est parce qu'Apple espionne en permanence le moindre de vos déplacements et ceux de vos voisins que vos photos peuvent être géolocalisées.


----------

